# July Challenge - "Treachery"



## candid petunia (Jul 9, 2012)

The theme for the July challenge, suggested by Gumby, is *"Treachery".

*Remember that you may approach the subject in whatever way you wish, though of course site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board; it is disheartening to disqualify people for things like a trivial edit, but the rules will be applied.
*
*This challenge will close on the *23rd July 2012. 

Please make sure that your work is properly formatted before pressing the submit button. Work edited after posting may be excluded from the challenge. Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussions should be posted in the Bards' Bistro.

*

*Voting Thread*


----------



## HKayG (Jul 10, 2012)

The Treachery of Love

Treachery
a word which so easily passes the lips
like a liquid slipping down your poisonous throat.
You lied.
You cheated.
And for that I exacted the cruelest revenge.

Adultery
you'd made it known you'd chosen to lie with her
and I had fun that day choosing the perfect knife.
Blood stained,
You both begged,
and so the sheets red soaked were left for me to change.

Seven Sins
of this it was one of those heinous demons
but then we both sacrificed to appease these sins.
Murder,
Adultery.
One spawned the other in this gruesome tale now told.

Forgotten
the rules of hell hath no fury like a woman scorned,
Secrets.
Treachery.
Go hand in hand which led to these untimely deaths.


----------



## Walter Wego (Jul 10, 2012)

(wow...loved your poem HkayG)

Treachery

What is it but the antagonist of loyalty?
But what is loyalty but a foolish notion
That treachery to thyself is a virtue?
For subordinating ones self
To the selfish dictates of another
Is the genesis of the phrase
"Do I have idiot stamped on my forehead"?


----------



## aj47 (Jul 12, 2012)

A Bad End

We double-crossed the goblin lords,
We double-crossed the elves.
We double-crossed the merchant train.
Then double-crossed ourselves.

For greed invokes great power.
Your partners can be turned.
Now I'm locked in a tower
and scheduled to be burned.​


----------



## toddm (Jul 13, 2012)

*The Seine is a tale-bearer*

The Seine is a tale-bearer,
though glittering in diamond innocence.
The wolds all about her banks
brim with the warbling words 
of little tongues lapping the shallow shores.
Tall grasses, half-submerged 
and with heads hot in the golden air,
rustle in sudden gusts like whispered secrets.
Château Gaillard sits in silence,
like a ruined lover,
and believes every word she hears.


----------



## LaughinJim (Jul 13, 2012)

*The Philanderer*

I looked around me searching
For the one who did me in
Betrayed me to my beloved
Told her of my sin

I pointed crooked finger in
Directions here and there
In ever hopes of finding
The traitor who would dare

But what I did not realize
And what breaks my soul apart
Is that the thing that did me in
Was my tell-tale heart


----------



## Sea (Jul 13, 2012)

*Death at Sea*

"Wretchedly ready,
but never steady,
yet impressively deadly,"

Said the best of three,
who should not see,
the rest of thee,
yet so cleverly,
investing in treachery.

Soon a death at sea,
the goon of the three,
then a swoon,
from the breast of she.

The best guess would be, 
she was treachery,
and he a wretch at sea,
so came the death of he,
"oh" so regretfully,
"What treachery!"


----------



## writersblock (Jul 14, 2012)

*Deceit
*
Wow,that's all I can say
Now, take off the sheep skin you hood
I hear what you say,
it's for my own good.
Don't hide, makes you a coward
I don't mind that you won.
Have you heard of the award?
They call it the Oscar
It's for the best actor
-you are the man!
the artist of make-believe.
I know it makes me a fan
because I wallow in fake belief,
the miasma of deceit.
And at your feet I still sit.


----------



## lcg (Jul 14, 2012)

*Treachery of age*

*Treachery of age

There I was, playing with dolls,carefree.
Sneakily the age crept, mercilessly.
Stealing away my wish for toys and castles,
Giving me the dreams of love to dazzle.

*There I was, dreaming of my prince charming, happily
Sneakily the age crept, treacherously
Embezzling away my faith in romance,
Burdening me with worries of finance.

There I was, hoarding my money, securily
Sneakily the age crept, hopelessly
Wasting away my every work for cash,
Leaving me behind with every known ache.

So there I was, mistreated by age, cruelly.
Deceived by the time, brutally.
Plundered of my dreams and hopes to adorn,
Left with the forgotten paradise and rattling bones.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 19, 2012)

*My old groom

*I can’t take it.

Not anymore.
The wide open door-
Come in, come in
It’s raining outside.
There’s no need to hide.
Come in, for goodness’ sake come in.
You’re no use out there.

Was it nice?
Was it _special_, hmm?
Did she take you to Paris?
Did she dress you in that little suit in the morning
Around your little arms
And introduce you to
My aunt and say
‘Today!
It’s today!
We’re moving it to today!’

The crowds are here,
Dear.
The crowds are here.
They want a show!
And you,
_You_,
Are going to give them one.
She’s waiting in the car.
I hope she’s crying too.
Now go, go.
_Go!_
She’s yours now.


----------



## obi_have (Jul 19, 2012)

*The Goonch Laughs Last*

A fisherman tied up some flies
(Which, in fact, were just hooks in disguise).
His inflatable boat 
Was then set afloat
As he searched for a big fishy prize.


He encountered a few leaping trout
And dropped anchor to check the spot out.
He deemed it was good
As a place where he could
Sink a hook in some poor fish's snout.


So he cast out his lure and then stated,
"Pretty soon some poor chump will be baited."
He'd rejoice when he caught 'em.
But down at the bottom
A treacherous outcome awaited.


Underneath, in the dark and the dim,
Lived an crusty old catfish with vim.
The Goonch swam up aft
And chewed holes in the raft
As the fisher cried, "Help, I can't swim!"


He descended to meet Davy Jones
And lamented (more gurgles than moans),
"Who on earth woulda thought
I'm the one who'd get caught."
Then the Goonch made a feast of his bones.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 21, 2012)

*A Mother's Parried Plea*

Like cockroaches
they hide in corners 
to await sundown
depending on dark
to muddle features
and skew lineups.

The underbelly -
weakness of character
out shined by the glint of Glock
poking from a pocket.

Swearing undying solidarity,
they deposit DNA 
on the communal blunt
and bagged forty or pint
until pinball brains tilt
and a moonlit bathed buddy
becomes the best of marks.

"You be my bud 
so hand over your bud,
 be it liquid or leaf,
but me, I'm no thief
all's fair in the game 
and it's never personal
just business transacted 
for my personal gain."

Know them for years,
share innumerable beers,
absorbing spouted vows
they have your back
even as they attack
their empty pockets
proclaiming you a bank
your hard earned cash
becomes their stash;
while your wallet diets
you remain quiet.

I've pled 'til I'm blue
to liberate you
yet you still remain glued
to filth no better
than feces stuck to your shoe.

There'll come a day
you won't be able to sway
their demands upon you,
then what will we do?

Be short of cash
and Glock will cock
after a pipe bash or two
crushes skull into goo
and a plethora
of pocketknife plunges
delivered
 by drunken lunges
create bloodied swiss cheese;
and if their effort doesn't do,
that shiny Glock 
will see them through.

These are not your friends
and will cause your end,
so know this you must,
they'll turn us both to dust.

Now where do you care
we be scattered,
for to me 
you're all that matters.
I won't let you leave alone
and suggest a barren beach 
best to make 
our final home.

Salt purifies all.
Let Mother Earth cure
what I could not.


----------



## Jon M (Jul 22, 2012)

bitter wind​ stills the welling water—
 gate waves him goodbye​


----------



## Baron (Jul 23, 2012)

This challenge is now closed


----------

